# Tobacco - my first order, flavors, recipes & tips



## Rude Rudi (12/12/16)

ok, so following my recent venture into tobacco, I came across this very informative tobacco resource. It is a work in progress and covers all the basis for the budding beginner (present company included) and expert tobacco maker alike.

Tobacco - my first order, flavors, recipes & tips


@Andre @Viper_SA @rogue zombie @method1 @incredible_hullk @GregF @Huffapuff @RichJB

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (12/12/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> ok, so following my recent venture into tobacco, I came across this very informative tobacco resource. It is a work in progress and covers all the basis for the budding beginner (present company included) and expert tobacco maker alike.
> 
> Tobacco - my first order, flavors, recipes & tips
> 
> ...



Great find @Rude Rudi 

Loved the following chirp toward the end of that post:


Tip
This is subjective, but I've found that 50/50 PG/VG mixes suit tobacco vapes very well. It really helps the flavors pop more and adds to the throat hit a bit. I'm talking mouth to lung style here. If DTL then YMMV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (12/12/16)

And there it is again. He refers to HIC's as a she........


----------



## rogue zombie (12/12/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> ok, so following my recent venture into tobacco, I came across this very informative tobacco resource. It is a work in progress and covers all the basis for the budding beginner (present company included) and expert tobacco maker alike.
> 
> Tobacco - my first order, flavors, recipes & tips
> 
> ...



Great find, thank you.

Hmm I need some of that FLV Kentucky Blend. Shake and Vape :0
A quick good tobacco would be nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/12/16)

GregF said:


> And there it is again. He refers to HIC's as a she........



You see now...one of the mysteries of life!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/12/16)

thx @Rude Rudi this is really an awesome work...i love how they break things down almost demystifying the diff types of tobaccos..the mixing section is the best...wanna try the inw cognac!


----------



## RichJB (12/12/16)

Excellent resource, thanks Rudi. I like the blurb about not being able to test tobacco because we don't want to smoke anymore. That is my main thing, I have no flavour reference for any tobacco. But then I've never eaten a pukka Graham cracker, and I'm pretty sure I've never eaten bilberries or blackcurrants either. So who the heck knows if the flavours are authentic, heh. It also drives me mad when Wayne or HIC describes a flavour as a Jolly Rancher or Welch's pop or a Tootsie roll. We don't get this stuff here, okes, speak a language we can understand. Jirre.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Huffapuff (12/12/16)

Thanks for this @Rude Rudi, it's a great resource you've found. I'm looking forward to reading through it all. My credit card however....

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (13/12/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Great find, thank you.
> 
> Hmm I need some of that FLV Kentucky Blend. Shake and Vape :0
> A quick good tobacco would be nice.


I have asked the DIY vendors in the Who Has Stock forum to get FLV Kentucky Blend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/12/16)

Andre said:


> I have asked the DIY vendors in the Who Has Stock forum to get FLV Kentucky Blend.



Nice, thank you. I've completely lost track of whats available here.

It sounds like a nice flavour - "rich, spicy, slightly bitter"
But this person says it requires a 2 week steep. Which is still pretty quick for a tobacco.
https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/599vl2/kentucky_blend_flavorah_tobacco_heads_enter/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (13/12/16)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

